

Ask HN: Libraries Needed for New Languages - whistlerbrk

There is a plethora of new languages being discussed here on HN everyday and a lot of talk about how to get involved. Many, I&#x27;m sure, would like to engage with a new language but often there is a mental barrier on what to build and a simple To-Do List to learn something either doesn&#x27;t teach enough or doesn&#x27;t feel useful enough for some to start.<p>So my question is - what is the &quot;directory&quot; of common missing needs? That is (most) every language needs(? &#x2F; ends up getting) :<p>* an email library
* a web framework
* a queue framework
* a descriptive statistics library
* an ImageMagick wrapper
* a number of database wrappers
* an ORM
* a deployment framework
* etc etc etc<p>Perhaps not great examples above as most are related to the web and not games and other disciplines but you get the gist.<p>Just a thought
======
adamnemecek
this might be of your interest [https://mail.mozilla.org/pipermail/rust-
dev/2014-June/010139...](https://mail.mozilla.org/pipermail/rust-
dev/2014-June/010139.html)

~~~
whistlerbrk
Thank you, precisely what I was looking for. Rust seems like it is a very well
organized community!

I think most of this stuff is too low level for me, but maybe I'll take a look
at the HTTP libs, there is the slightest chance I could be of use there.

~~~
wofo
There is actually a nice HTTP library called Hyper
([https://github.com/hyperium/hyper](https://github.com/hyperium/hyper)).
Maybe you could help there.

------
allendoerfer
To be adopted by serious people for serious business cases™ a language needs a
reason why it should be used instead of Python that a mature and highly
adopted Python library or tool does not counter. For example this means the
language needs a library to beat not only Python but Python + Numpy. After
that wait 10 years and you will get even more serious enterprise business
people™ to switch from Java.

